# Stuffed Bell Peppers (Qview)



## raptor700 (Feb 5, 2012)

I had the smoker going so i thought i would give this a try.

Started with Bell Peppers, cleaned and washed.








 The wife had this in the pantry, so i thought , what the heck.







I browned the ground beef, then added the remaining ingredients but didn't finish cooking on the stove

as they will finish cooking on the smoker.







Smoked at 250º for 2 hours







It actually came out darn tasty 







Thanks for checkin' out my peppers


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2012)

Those came out great looking great


----------



## big dee (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great. Have to add this to my list of things to try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow Rap those came out really good! They look delicious. We stuff peppers all the time, but I have never thought about smoking them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 5, 2012)

The wife really likes smoked stuffed bell peppers and those look awesome


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2012)

I love smoked stuffed  peppers. How were the peppers? Were they kind of tough still? I like mine so when you stick a fork on them they cut like a hot knife through butter. I usually boil them for a few minutes first then stuff them then  they come out how I like them.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, they were very tasty.


rbranstner said:


> I love smoked stuffed  peppers. How were the peppers? Were they kind of tough still? I like mine so when you stick a fork on them they cut like a hot knife through butter. I usually boil them for a few minutes first then stuff them then  they come out how I like them.


  The peppers were a little soft but still had a little crunch.The wife didn't care for the crunch but I like a little crunch to them.

I usually par-boil them if i'm baking in the oven. Next time (to make the wife happy) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will par-boil them or smoke for 2 hours, then foil for 1 more hour and see how that works.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW those look so good


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife made some of these with rice and tuna and melted cheese on top and they were great.


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)

I need to do me some smoked stuffed peppers again, been quite awhile since i did them last. I just stuff them with sausage and rice and cheese, Kinda like a big ABT


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a great meal yummy


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 12, 2012)

I will take some of that


----------

